# ارشيف التحكم الرقمى بأستخدام الحاسب (cnc) من الألف للياء



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (13 يناير 2006)

*ارشيف**التحكم الرقمى بأستخدام الحاسب** (CNC) **من الألف للياء*​ 


ملتقى الهندسه الميكانيكيه​ 


*هذا الموضوع وطرحه الاخ **twfeek*

*لدى برامج فى ال** CNC **لوجه الله او أى إستفسار*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=2187*

*هذا الموضوع مطروح من الاخ **twfeek*

*مذكرة عربية فى برمجة** CNC **بلغة فانوك*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=1351*

*هذا الموضوع مطروح من الاخ **twfeek*

*إلى كل من طلب برامج**cnc*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=4028*

*هذا الموضوع مطروح من الاخ **twfeek*

*تابع لموضوع برنامج** cnc **لمن تم إرسال البرنامج إليهم*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=2314*

*هذا الموضوع مطروح من الاخ **twfeek*

*أبحث عن مهندس** CNC **لتبادل المعرفة*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=1327*

*هذا الموضوع مطروح من الاخ **twfeek*

*أريد برامج** cnc **ولدى برامج أيضا*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=1333*

*هذا الموضوع مطروح من الاخ **سالم الوحش*

*تعالوا نتعلم معاً الـ** mastercam*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=5159*

*هذا الموضوع طرح الاخ سالم الوحش*

*CNC Simulator DEMO*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=5273*

*هذا الموضوع طرحه الاخ العزيز بالله*

*اقدم لكم برنامج CNC Simulator*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=9664*

*هذا الموضوع مطروح من الاخ **mohgh_007*

*استفسار عن** cnc*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=2799*

*هذا الموضوع مطروح من الاخ **abo_slaim*

*نموذج لملف من الماستر كام**mastercam **ملف+صوره*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=5690*

*هذا الموضوع مطروح من الاخ **RAMIOMAR*

*برنامج** cnc*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=4767*

*هذا الموضوع مطروح من الاخ **Switzeland*

*cnc programmer*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=2187*

*هذا الموضوع طرحه الاخ** Eng_mohamed_ismail*

*اليكم برنامج ال**cnc*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10020*

*هذا الموضوع طرحه الاخ **Eng_mohamed_ismail*

*يجب ان يكون لكل مهندس ميكانيكا رأى فى هذا الموضوع*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=11500*


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (13 يناير 2006)

*تكمله الارشيف*

ملتقى الهندسه الصناعيه​ 


*هذا الموضوع مطروح من الاخت صناعيه ولكن*

*استفسار عن برنامج** jet cam **لتصميم برامج** cnc*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10362*

*هذا الموضوع مطروح من الاخ**Fakison*

*التصنيعبواسطةcnc*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=9389*

*هذا الموضوع مطروح من الاخ **صناعى على طول*

*Cad/cam*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=2967*

*هذا الموضوع من الاخ **صناعى على طول*

*Cnc *

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=1600*


تم بحمد الله الانتهاء من الارشيف ​و جزاكم الله عنى كل الخير يا اخوه​و نسئلكم الدعاء الخالص كما اقدم الشكر للاخ مهاجر على الفكره التى قدمها لنا لعمل هذا الموضوع​


----------



## مهاجر (14 يناير 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير اخي المهندس محمد على جهدك.....
لقد تم تثبيت الموضوع لتعم الفائدة لجميع الاعضاء المهتمين بمواضيع التحكم الرقمى بأستخدام الحاسب (cnc) 

اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (14 يناير 2006)

جزاك الله خير ... وبارك الله فيك ، وأثابك على ما قمت به من عمل طيب . 

مواضيع وروابط مفيدة ستساعد بإذن الله في فهم Cnc وتطبيقاته وطرق استخداماته ...

أشكرك جزيل الشكر ..


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (14 يناير 2006)

جزانا و اياكم


----------



## مهاجر (17 يناير 2006)

*الرجاء إبدأ رأيكم ولكم الشكر*

السلام عليكم

أرجو من الأخوة أعضاء منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية زيارة روابط مواضيع التحكم الرقمى بأستخدام الحاسب (cnc) والتي تكرم وجمعها أخونا محمد إسماعيل 

ومن ثم المشاركة في موضوع ضع رأيك فى عمل قسم للcnc على الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=65649#post65649


----------



## جده ميكانيكا (17 يناير 2006)

شكراً وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (24 يناير 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حجاج الصيفي (24 يناير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزالك الله خير الجزاء اخ محمد
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد فارس عمر (10 فبراير 2006)

الاخ محمد اسماعيل المحترم اشكرك لك اقتراحك الذي يفرضه علي شرفي العلمي والمهني 

لذلك اقترح تقديم المسلعدة بالمواضيع التالية:

· أهم آلات التشغيل المبرمجة في الأسواق المحلية و العالمية.

· أهم البرامج المستخدمة على هذه الآلات 

· معلومات عامة عن أجزاء ومكونات آلات التشغيل المبرمجة والية عمل هذه الأجزاء. 

·البنية الأساسية لبرامج ال G-cod 

· الرموز البرمجية ودلالاتها 



البرمجة بلغة ال G-cod للمخارط والمجالخ المبرمجة(, CNC Lathe Machine CNC grinding Machine) 

ثنائية المحاور 2D وثلاثية المحاور 3D باستخدام لغة G-Code من إصدارات شركة FANUC 

 الأسس التكنولوجية للإنتاج على المخارط والمجالخ المبرمجة

· الجمل البرمجية الأساسية

· البنية الهيكلية للبرامج الرئيسية main program, والبرامج الفرعية sub program.

· الدورات البرمجية Canned Cycle

· الدورات البرمجية المتكررة  Multiple repetitive Cycle

· الاختصارات البرمجية Chamfering and Corner

· المعايرة والضبط والإزاحة لأدوات التشغيل tool wear offset, tool geometry offset

· تشغيل المضلع

· رموز ودلالات نظام الأخطاء البرمجية Error code

· أمثلة عملية لبرامج مصممة على لغة ال G-Code لإنتاج قطع على المخارط المبرمجة 

 ( الأمثلة والنماذج من الأسواق المحلية والعالمية ) مع شرح تفصيلي لكل سطر برمجي .

· اختيار أدوات التشغيل من النظام العالمي Sandvik

- اختيار اللقم الكربيدية اعتمادا على البرمترات الهندسية والتكنولوجية 

- اختيار حوامل اللقم الكربيدية اعتمادا على البرمترات الهندسية والتكنولوجية



 البرمجة بلغة ال G-cod 

 لآلات التفريز المبرمجة CNC Milling Machine  ومركز التشغيل Machine Centre  CNC  ثنائية وثلاثية المحور 2D , 3D  باستخدام لغة ال G-Code من إصدارات شركة FAGOR  

· معلومات أساسية 

·الجمل البرمجية الأولية

· الجمل البرمجية الرئيسية: أمر التو ضع , أمر التشغيل المستقيم , أمر التشغيل الدائري ,

 أمر التشغيل الحلزوني , نظام النسخ المطابق , اختيار مستوي العمل 

· القفز و الاستدعاء  Jump/Call

· تشغيل الحلزون 

· الجمل البرمجية المساعدة 

· تعويضات أدوات التشغيل Tool Compensation

· انزياحات أدوات التشغيل Tool Offset 

· دورة التشغيل الدائرية

· دورات التشغيل البرمجية

·رموز ودلالات نظام الأخطاء البرمجية Error code 

· أمثلة عملية لبرامج مصممة على لغة ال G-Code لإنتاج قوالب على الات التفريز المبرمجة

 ( الأمثلة والنماذج من الأسواق المحلية والعالمية ) مع شرح تفصيلي لكل سطر برمجي





والله ولي التوفيق​


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (11 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى محمد فارس عمر
و الله يا اخى النقاط المكتوبه امامى نقاط هامه جداجدا وانا إن شاء الله ساساعدك فيها بكل جهدى و اتمنى ان تقود هذا الصرح العلمى و انا تحت قيادتك حتى نعلم الاخوه مجال الcnc و نوصل كل علم تعلمناه و كل معلومه لدينا الى الاخوه 
حتى ننفع بها الاسلام و المسلمين و يجزينا عنها الله كل خير و انبه على الساده الاخوه فى المنتدى و الملتقى العظيم هذا.
و الله يا اخى ما وجدت احد هنا يشجعنى على ان افعل شيء الكل يريد ولا يعطى و لا احد يحمس على اى شيء ولكن الله المستعان و الموفق
الا و الاحتكار بالعلم حتى ينفعنا ربنا بما تعلمنا و حتى يزيدنا علما على علم 
اشكرك اخى 
انتظر منك رساله او موضوع حتى نبدء 
جزاك الله عنى و عن كل المسلمين كل الخير 
السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته


----------



## محمد فارس عمر (13 فبراير 2006)

*wood working machine*

الاخ محمد لم استطع تحميل صور لبرنامج albatros التي وعدت بها لهذا المنتدى 
لذلك ارجو منك ان تعلمني كيفية ذلك وشكرا


----------



## محمد فارس عمر (13 فبراير 2006)

امكن لي الان سيد محمد تحميل الصور من خلال المنتدى حيث يوجد في المشاركة السابقة صورة لواجهة برنامج albatros الخاص ب cnc wood working machine واتمنى ان تاخذو فكرة مبدئية عن امكانية وجود مثل هذه البرامج 
علما انني سوف اقوم بتحميل المزيد من الصور والشروحات عن هذا البرنامج 
شكرا للاخ العزيز بالله على برنامجCNC Simulato


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (13 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
كيف حالك يا اخى 
جزاك الله كل خير على ردك للموضوع و موافقتك على المساعده
المهم يا اخى لسوف اشرح لك كيف ترفع صوره على المنتدى
اولاً 
فى اسفل صفحه المنتدى فى صندوق الرد السريع






ثانياً اضغط على الايقونه الموجوده داخل الدائره 
سوف تظهر لك هذه........




و طبعاً انت اكيد عارف الباقى 
و اسلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته انا معاك يا اخى على النت فى اى وقت​


----------



## هندسة انتاج (12 مارس 2006)

شكرا لكم جميعا على ما قدمتموه لنا وجزاكم الله خيرا 
ياريت اللى عنده مواقع كويسة تشمل ال NC " Numerical Control" بس ياريت يفدنى وانا ببحث عنه واللى عنده مواقع برده عن
floating and fixed zero for NC machine


----------



## مهاجر (7 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المهندس محمد إسماعيل 

الرجاء الذهاب إلى قسم الرسائل الخاصة والرد على رسالتي... بإنتظارك

أخوك 
أبو محمد


----------



## GAMAELGIN (8 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته 

شكرا للاخوة المهندسين على طرحهم لهذا الموضوع المهم 

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## GAMAELGIN (8 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته 
شكرا للاخوة المهندسين على طرحهم لهذا الموضوع المهم 
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عطية الشيخي (9 أبريل 2006)

[GLOW="00FF00"] 
جزاك الله خيرا
[/GLOW]


----------



## عطية الشيخي (11 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير اخي المهندس محمد على جهدك


----------



## عطية الشيخي (11 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزالك الله خير الجزاء اخ محمد
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## مهاجر (12 أبريل 2006)

*أبارك لكم إفتتاح قسم التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي العزيز محمد إسماعيل 

ها قد حان الموعد الذي كنت تجتهد لبلوغه .... تم إفتتاح القسم والحمد والمنة لله على فضله، وتم تعينك مشرف عليه.... 
وأعتقد أن هذا أفضل تشجيع نستطيع أن نقدمه لك من إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب

ندعوك لمواصلة الجهد والحماس ....وفقك الله 

ونطالب الأعضاء المهتميمن بهذا التخصص بمد يد العون لأخينا محمد في هذا التكليف الذي كلف به من إدارة الملتقى

وبالتوفيق للجميع

أخوكم 
أبو محمد 



eng_mohamed_ismail قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى محمد فارس عمر
> و الله يا اخى النقاط المكتوبه امامى نقاط هامه جداجدا وانا إن شاء الله ساساعدك فيها بكل جهدى و اتمنى ان تقود هذا الصرح العلمى و انا تحت قيادتك حتى نعلم الاخوه مجال الcnc و نوصل كل علم تعلمناه و كل معلومه لدينا الى الاخوه
> حتى ننفع بها الاسلام و المسلمين و يجزينا عنها الله كل خير و انبه على الساده الاخوه فى المنتدى و الملتقى العظيم هذا.
> ...


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (15 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى مهاجر على الجهد الذى بزلته 
وإن شاء الله سيتم وضع كافه المعلومات التى تفيد اخواننا المسلمين فى كل مكان


----------



## الحالم (30 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خير ... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالظاهر (5 مايو 2006)

انا محتاج تعليم mastercam كتاب او شرح


----------



## hggi (21 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله الف الف خير اخي الكريم . ياريت اخي الكريم لو تكرمت تعطيني نبده عن برنامج 
( كاد من p ) برنامج من ضمن البرامج cnc . وبارك الله فيك وفي اهلك


----------



## سالم الوحيشي (23 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك اخي محمد على المجهود المبذول وفقنا الله واياك الى كل خير


----------



## سالم الوحيشي (23 يوليو 2006)

الاخ الكريم محمد اسماعيل 

ارجو منك كتابة اسمي على الوجه الصحيح وهو سالم الوحيشي

( سالم حسين سالم الوحيشي - اليمن - عدن)


----------



## ربيع محسن (30 يوليو 2006)

شكراً على هذه المشاركة


----------



## hussin_elmassry (14 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعلنى واياكم ممن يختصهم الله فى خدمه عباد الله اولا اتوجه بخالص الشكر 
للسيد المهندس :محمد اسماعيل على جهوده التى بذ لها لتعليم اخوانه فى الله وانا واحد ممن تعلموا من برامجك فانا شاب حاصل على على دبلوم تلمذه صناعيه فرع الزقازيق التحقت ثلاث سنوات فى تعليم مجال تفتيح التروس حتى اتقنت هذه المهنه على ماكينه الفريزه العامه وبعد مرور حوالى شهر بعد ان حصلت على الدبلوم اتجهت فورا الى مدينه الحرفيين لكى اكمل تعليمى على هذه الماكينه ووفقنى الله حتى اتقنتها جيدا وفى يوم عرض على اخى اقوم بفتح ورشه صغيره لتصنيع التروس فقلت له انا سنى لا يتعدى ال20سنه وليس لدى خبره فى فن البيع او المعامله مع الناس وقلت له ساترك مجال التروس واتلم على ماكينات فرايز (cnc) وبالفعل اتجهت الى بعض المصانع التى بها هذه الماكينات وعملت عليها لمده سنه حتى اتقنت بها كل شىء الا تنزيل البرامج فارجو من سيادتكم ارشدونى الى تعليم هذه البرامج فى اقرب وقت فانا والله ابحث كثيرا عن اى معهد او دوره فلم اجد فاتمنى من الله ان يجعل تعليمى بواسطتكم وفى النهايه اتوجه بخالص الشكر للسيد المهندس :محمد اسماعيل مره اخرى ولكل من ساهم فى نشر الخير ولكل اعضاء هذا المنتدى ولكم جزيل الشكر 
اخوكم حسين المصرى مصر بريد الكترونىXXXXXXXXXX
ارجو من سيادتك إن كنتم تعلمون ميعاد دوره او معهد فى هذا التخصص اخبرونى فورابالموبايل اولا او بالبريد ثانيا وتذكروا دائما حديث النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم "الدال على الخير كفاعله "
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد عمر ثابت قايد (14 أغسطس 2006)

*المساعده من فظلكم*

:63:لو سمحتو اريد شرح ابسط من هذا لاني مستطعت ان افهم
drawGradient()لو تكرمتو ترسلو لي على الاميل بتاعي لاني لم استطيع تحميل هذا الملف ولكم الشكر وجزا ى اللة القامين بهذه الجهود للنشر العلم في الوطن العربي


----------



## امير شلبي (22 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## potta (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*Sinumerik 810 M*

الرجاء شرح كيفية برمجة الـ NC لهذا الجهاز وما هى البرامج المستخدمة فى برمجتة 
وياريت يكون له برنامج simulation:31:


----------



## الاشرعه (14 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الشكر الشكر لكم جميع لكى تعم الفائدة على جميع المهندسين فى الحقيقة اريد التعلم والاحتراف فى الاتوكاد ارجو من اى شخص ليه المقدرة على مساعدتى وانا على استعادة تطبيق كل ما ينصحنى به الاشرعه


----------



## hassann (7 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني جزاكم الله الخير 
لدي برنامج سمارت كام واريد التعلم عليه ولكن باللغة العربية وقيل لي انه يستطيع تشغيل كل آلات الخراطة ؟
والف شكر لكل المشرفين والمشاركين ....


----------



## hassann (7 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارفق لكم صورة واجهة برنامج سمارت كام والله الموفق:81:


----------



## hassann (7 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اسف لم استطع رفع الصورة لاني لم اشارك عشرة مرات
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## moha.saeed11 (15 يناير 2007)

*الموضوع: ارشيف التحكم الرقمى بأستخدام الحاسب (cnc) من الألف للياء*

الموضوع شيق واذا ممكن موضوع ٍscada من نفس الشركه وذلك لاستخدامه فى المبانىالحديثه


----------



## احمد امين على امين (25 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الدويري (10 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الدويري (10 فبراير 2007)

أخوتي بالله أنا أستطيع شرح برنامج Surfcam لإنني أعمل عليه بشكل دائم فمن يريد إي شؤال إحترافي فليسأل


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (11 فبراير 2007)

الدويري قال:


> أخوتي بالله أنا أستطيع شرح برنامج Surfcam لإنني أعمل عليه بشكل دائم فمن يريد إي شؤال إحترافي فليسأل



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي فى الله 
جزاك الله خيراً و جعلك الله زخراً للاسلام اخي ابدأ و توكل على الله و انا هنا و الاداره لمساعدتك اخي لو تستطيع الاتصال ي على الخاص اكون شاكر لك
او منتدى الشكاوى اكتب موضوع و انا سوف ارد عليك 
اخوك فى الله محمد بن إسماعيل


----------



## الدويري (12 فبراير 2007)

أخي محمد أتمنى ذلك ولكن كيف أتصل بك على الخاص


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (20 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ونريد المزيد


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (20 فبراير 2007)

عندى مقاطع مرئية للعمل موجوده فى قسم الهندسة الميكانيكه باسم شرح كامل للسى ان سى فيديو


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (22 فبراير 2007)

الدويري قال:


> أخي محمد أتمنى ذلك ولكن كيف أتصل بك على الخاص




اخي فى الله اكمل 30 مشاركه و اضغط على اسمي و افتح الملف الخاص بي ستدك رابط لارسال رساله خاصه لى 
و انا فى انتظارك


----------



## a7med4u (8 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته
أخى الكريم لقد ذكرت انك تعمل فى مجال الكام
أرجو منك بعض المعلومات عن برنامج unigraphics مدى انتشاره و مدى كفائته و هل هو برنامج منتشر بالنسبه لسوق برامج الكام
حيث انه معروض على و ظيفه ان اعمل مصمم على هذا البرنامج أرجو منك الرد و مساعدتى فى فهم سوق و مستقبل هذا البرنامج
بانتظار ردك ضرورى
بارك الله بك و نفع بك الأمه


----------



## وائل عبده (12 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخي


----------



## حسام على ابو يوسف (21 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخونا الفاضل جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله تعالى انه ولى ذلك وهوا القادر عليه - ولسوف اقوم من فترة الى اخرى بتفقد هذا الموضوع الهام واعتقد انه سيكون مرجع مهم فى مجال الـ cnc إن شاء الله تعالى 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *


----------



## نشوان الاشرم (27 أبريل 2007)

اخي محمد وفقك الله 
اطروحاتك دائما جميله فسلمت الانامل الذهبيه


----------



## ya9ota (3 مايو 2007)

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hassann (3 مايو 2007)

ااالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني الاكارم لدي برنامج kcam4004 واريد ان اعرف عنه المزيد وهو تجريبي وكيف اجعله دائم ولكم جزيل الشكر ووفقكم الله


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (1 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخوه الافاضل جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً معذرة على عدم استكمالي للدورة فى الوقت الحالي و هذا لانشغالي هذه الفترة ولكن إن شاء الله تعالى سوف نبدء فيها الفترة القادمة 
أخوك فى الله محمد بن إسماعيل


----------



## علي من العراق (12 أغسطس 2007)

مجهود رائع والى الامام


----------



## Engr_Rami (20 أغسطس 2007)

thank you all about this atrchive


----------



## أبو عائشه (24 أغسطس 2007)

*عضو جديد*

الله يجزيكم كل خير


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (19 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## labseeker (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## معلمى علاء الحكيم (14 يناير 2008)

شكرا
بجد على الجهد المبذول


----------



## حسين البهنسى (18 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وائل عبده (19 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير اخي المهندس محمد على جهدك


----------



## ENG-COOL (30 يناير 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا على ما قدمتموه لنا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالددددددد (4 فبراير 2008)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (10 فبراير 2008)

بالرك الله فيك و بعلمك


----------



## samibbmax (11 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالددددددد (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محب الشرقية (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (13 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
ارجوا الفائده للجميع
www.buildyouridea.com/cnc.html


----------



## طاهر التركي (5 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لكم يا اخوة


----------



## نهااا (1 مايو 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## امبراطورالميكانيكا (10 يوليو 2008)

اتمنى من الاخ محمد ان يكمل باقى المستويات لدورة الcnc
وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

اتمنى من الاخ محمد ان يكمل باقى المستويات لدورة


----------



## experience_home (29 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...والله الواحد مش عارف يشكركم ازاى ..بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم...واكثر الله من امثالك لافادة الامة


----------



## pkar (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جهدمشكززززززززؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ


----------



## مها هلا (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## صاحب صاحبه (16 يناير 2009)

بااااارك الله بك ونفعنا من المزيد من علمك النافع


----------



## leila_tggt (16 يناير 2009)

مشكور أخي الفاضل على هذا المجهـــــــــــــــــــــوووووود الجبار


----------



## عمر فرحان (3 فبراير 2009)

سوال هلانcnc هونفس الplc ام لا ومافرق بينهما


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------



## eahaab (20 فبراير 2009)

جزالك الله خير الجزاء شكرا للاخ العزيز بالله


----------



## omariii (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكوم ورحمت الله وبركاته انا إسمي عمرعضو جديد من المغرب أريد منكم أن تساعدوي أنا أبحت على برنامج لي cnc


----------



## م البسيسي (26 أبريل 2009)

مرجع CNC رائع جدا جدا
http://www.ziddu.com/download/4479148/CNCProgrammingandOperationsManual.pdf.html


----------



## ملاك القدس (4 مايو 2009)

slam 3likom 
each link i tried ,didnt work with me ????
i need help


----------



## أسامة الراعي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكــــــــم اللـــــــــــه كل خير


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورين على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمدالسباعى الكبير (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## محمدالسباعى الكبير (18 نوفمبر 2009)

انا لسة مبتدا فى cnc ياريت لو حد يعرف يكلمنى على الاميل دة ويفهمنى ارجو [email protected]


----------



## محمدالسباعى الكبير (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة لو سمحة يا توفيق انا عاوز اتعلم على المخارط cncبس انا تاية عاوز واحد يأولى اعمل اية لو سمحت اتصل بية وأولى اعمل اية 0194949936 ارجوك


----------



## ahmed the beast (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
والله الموضوع جميل جدا ومفيد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سامح محمدى (1 يناير 2010)

*[email protected]*

الأخ eng tntاخوك في الله سامح محمدى من مصر الوراق عندى مكنة بلازمة يدوي تقطيع حتي 30مم نفسي اشغلها cncممكن تساعدني وعندى كل الامكنيات لتصنيع الميكانيكة بس المشكلة عندي في السوفت


----------



## alkhwarizmy master (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي المهندي محمد بن اسماعيل ووفقك الله على فعل الخير


----------



## alkhwarizmy master (16 يناير 2010)

اقصد اخي المهندس>>>>>>>>>>>>للتوضيح


----------



## walfaren (22 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود وكان نفسى اكون زو خيرة مثلكم عشان اساهم ولاكن انا ببذل جهدى للتعلم وربنا 
يعين ونساعد قدر المستطاع


----------



## ELGAMAL (2 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## ahmad_36 (17 أبريل 2010)




----------



## ادور (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmad_36 (1 مايو 2010)




----------



## medinfo (6 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد حمدي كامل (10 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## مستريورك (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## منصور السيد أحمد (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عاشق برشلونه (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## lolo.22 (1 يناير 2011)

مرحبا 
مهندس محمد
كنت حابة اسألك انو في عندي بماكينة cnc
router
كندية بس صار فيها عطل بمحرك السرفو
وتحديدا بالencoder
كيف ممكن اني صلح هاد العطل؟
وشكرا سلفا
لــولـــو


----------



## مستريورك (2 يناير 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحبا بالاععضاء الجدد معنا في الملتقي
:20::20::20:ملتقي المهندسين العرب :20::20::20:



















ونتمنا لكم ان تقضو معنا اوقات سعيدة تفيدو وتستفيدو باذن الله


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

http://www.sawa24.com/forum 



http://www.sawa24.com/forum


----------



## bir ali (27 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم: انا من مكونين السلامة المرورية ابحث عن مواضيع في السلامة من امكان في انحاء العالم
وشكــــــــــــرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ssabrym (25 فبراير 2011)

اريد ان عمل milling 4aixsesمشاركه ممكين


----------



## نايلي مراد (28 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا كل خير وجعلكم من اهل الجنة ان شاء الله


----------



## سمير العلي (14 مارس 2011)

اشكر الجميع على جهودهم


----------



## أحمد ود الزمزمي (15 مارس 2011)

*التحكم الرقمي باستخدام الحاسوب*

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم وفي أعمالكم ومساهماتكم الغنية التي تفيد طلاب العلم وكثر الله من أمثالكمز
أول من أمس الأحد جلس ابني للأمتحان في مادة التجكم الرقمي باستعمال الحاسوب ولسوف أصر عليه للمشاركة في هذا الملتقي العظيم.
ثبت الله أجركم




مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خير اخي المهندس محمد على جهدك.....
> لقد تم تثبيت الموضوع لتعم الفائدة لجميع الاعضاء المهتمين بمواضيع التحكم الرقمى بأستخدام الحاسب (cnc)
> 
> اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## midouu84 (15 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## AHMEDOMERAHMED (2 أبريل 2011)

أحمد عمر اريد برامج cncعلى هذا الايميل ([email protected])وأكون عاجز عن الشكر


----------



## mustapha_iso (7 أبريل 2011)

مذكرة عربية فى برمجة* cnc **بلغة فانوك*


----------



## mustapha_iso (7 أبريل 2011)

مشكورا اخي العزيز


----------



## احمد حمدى جودة (13 مايو 2011)

انا عايز شرح بالتفصيل ماكينة التحكم الالى cnc


----------



## ahmednos (10 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## benahmed yassin (31 أكتوبر 2011)

merci


----------



## ابو عبداللة الخالد (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا ليك


----------



## bersto (17 يوليو 2012)

يرجي مراجعة الموضوع حيث ان معظم الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## نادر 2012 (18 يوليو 2012)

_*جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا ملء السماوات و الارض
*_​


----------



## eng eltohamy (17 مارس 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## aimen1981 (21 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hamed alhazen (5 مايو 2013)

طبعا موضوع مميز ومهم جدا
انا عندي مشكلة بخصوص ماكنة cnc
نفذت ملف عل cnc اريد ان اوقف العمليه وارجع مره ثانيه انطي استكمال
فهل هناك طريقه لحفظ الملف الموجود في مكينة ال cnc ثم بعد فتره اعطي كونتنيو
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبدالرحمن الفوزان (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ahmad3141 (21 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## موفق الشمالي (21 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم 

اود أن اضيف مقطع فيديو على مكتبتكم بقدر استطاعتي الحالية وهذا المقطع هو باللغة العربية حولآلية العمل على المخرطة الآلية من وصول الرسمة حتى انتهاء تصنيع القطعة .
طبعا الفيديو يفتقر للتفاصيل وذلك ليس من باب التعمد ولكن للاسف لا يوجد لدي المزيد من الوقت حاليا .…

اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الفيديو


----------



## موفق الشمالي (21 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم 

اود أن اضيف مقطع فيديو على مكتبتكم بقدر استطاعتي الحالية وهذا المقطع هو باللغة العربية حولآلية العمل على المخرطة الآلية من وصول الرسمة حتى انتهاء تصنيع القطعة .
طبعا الفيديو يفتقر للتفاصيل وذلك ليس من باب التعمد ولكن للاسف لا يوجد لدي المزيد من الوقت حاليا .…

اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الفيديو


----------



## mrgreeb (26 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لك على المجهود


----------



## mostafa_realty (29 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور على المجهودات الرائعه


----------



## LaFouad (25 أكتوبر 2013)

لم يفتح اي رابط ؟


----------



## محمود فاروق (26 أكتوبر 2013)

Daslhfal;khhfaknk;anf;k;anvkavckn


----------



## hamidas (7 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم انا راني مش في الأختصاص بصح خدمتكم راهي عجبتني بارك الله فيكم واستمرارية مباركة


----------



## الريماس2 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا على هذا المجهود​


----------



## mody931 (10 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله عنى كل الخير يا اخوه*​*​


----------



## mody931 (10 أبريل 2015)

:31:جزاكم الله عنى كل الخير يا اخوه​


----------



## mody931 (10 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز​


----------



## محمود محمد بهي (11 أبريل 2015)

بسم الله ما شاء الله موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## محمد جهادابومغارة (19 يوليو 2015)

ماشاء الله جميل


----------



## رضاعمر (29 يونيو 2016)

الشكررررررر لب


----------



## رضاعمر (29 يونيو 2016)

merci bien


----------



## رضاعمر (29 يونيو 2016)

رمضان كريم


----------



## cadworks2017 (10 ديسمبر 2017)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك 
جزاك الله خير اخي المهندس على جهودك القيمة.....​


----------



## shimaaCNC (5 مارس 2018)

شكرا 
اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح


----------

